# Unser Koi schwimmt nur noch oben



## Kristine (1. Juni 2016)

Hallo, unser Koi schwamm gestern leicht nach vorne gebeugt und sehr weit oben an der Wasseroberfläche. Heute liegt er nur noch faul rum (auch so weit oben, dass die Rückenflosse rausschaut). Kurze Strecken schwimmt er, kehrt aber immer wieder an den Bachlauf der Pumpe zurück.
Die Wasserwerte sind gestsern Abend super gewesen. Alle anderen Fische sind auch super drauf.
Gestern hat er auch noch mit allen anderen Fischen zusammen gefressen und war noch gut drauf.

Habt ihr irgendwelche Tips oder Ratschläge was es sein kann?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus.
Kristine


----------



## Teich4You (1. Juni 2016)

"Super" heißt was genau?
Für konkrete Ideen braucht man genauere Daten.
Wenn er am Bachlauf hängt kann das ein Symptom sein, das er sich da den Sauerstoff holt.
Hast du den auch mal gemessen?


----------



## Kristine (1. Juni 2016)

Die Werte habe ich gerade nicht parat. Mein Freund hat diese gemessen. 
Aber das kontrollieren wir heute Abend auf jeden Fall. 
Hatten auch schon an die Schwimmblase gedacht. 
Er war sonst sehr agil. Ist den ganzen Tag durch den Teich geschwommen. 
Gestern schon etwas weniger und heute kaum noch.


----------



## Kristine (1. Juni 2016)




----------



## tosa (1. Juni 2016)

ich würde mal ne belüfterpumpe einbauen, so wie florian gesagt hat denke ich das es o2 mangel ist. 

Durch steigende Wassertemperaturen fällt die o2-Sättigung von ganz allein, dazu verbrauchen die pflanzen in den Morgenstunden (3-6 uhr) sehr viel o2.


----------



## Kristine (1. Juni 2016)

Ok danke. Werde ich mal an meinen Freund weitergeben. Aber wieso reagiert nur ein Fisch darauf? Allen anderen merken wir nichts an. Und das merkwürdige ist, dass er so weit oben liegt. Ist das auch ein Anzeigen für Sauerstoffmangel?


----------



## Teich4You (1. Juni 2016)

Da der Sauerstoff an der Oberfläche eingetragen wird durch die Luft ist dort oft am meisten. Also kann er da leichter atmen.
Durch den Bachlauf dasselbe Spiel. Also schwimmt er vor dem Einlauf.
Geschwächte Tiere schwimmen auch oft oben, oder in flachen Bereichen, weil sie sich dort einfach besser erholen als im tiefen Wasser. Da fehlt mir jetzt die Begründung für.
Es kann einfach von vorne herein ein geschwächtes Tief gewesen sein, das halt schneller und empfindlicher reagiert auf Veränderungen. Aber das ist nur graue Theorie. Dafür muss man seine Tiere kennen und das rund um den Teich.


----------



## Kristine (1. Juni 2016)

Dankeschön

Wir haben die Kois aus einer Teichauflösung vor ca 3 Monaten . Wissen also leider nichts über vorherige Krankheiten oder Alter etc.  
Bislang war er immer fit und agil. Und da die anderen Fische gut drauf sind und fressen als wenn Sie Tage nichts bekommen haben mache n wir uns schon Sorgen. Er hat von gestern auf heute stark abgebaut. 
Wir warten mal ab wie es heute Abend um ihn steht.


----------



## Doc (1. Juni 2016)

Was heißt denn, er liegt nur rum (Legt er sich komplett auf dem Boden ab)? Scheuert er sich an der Folie? Springt er?


----------



## Kristine (1. Juni 2016)

Er treibt an der Wasseroberfläche. Springen habe ich ihn noch nie gesehen. er schwimmt sonst den ganzen Tag rum. 
Schau mal die beiden Bilder an die ich oben gepostet habe.


----------



## lollo (1. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

vielleicht ist er ja weiblichen Geschlechts, und wurde von den Kerlen gejagt. Bei mir brodelt es auch zur Zeit im Teich, vor allem am Morgen.
Hier ist auf jeden Fall Hochkonjunktur zum fischeln,   und er braucht auch mal Ruhe.


----------



## Kristine (1. Juni 2016)

Hallo
Wir haben nun eine Sauerstoffpumpe mit zwei Düsen geholt. Denke dass das gut war. Wobei er heute Abend schon wesentlich agiler war und nicht mehr so weit oben lag. Er schwimmt wieder ganz normal mit den anderen mit und scheint wieder fit zu sein 

Vielen Dank für die vielen Ratschläge


----------



## tosa (1. Juni 2016)

Hallo Kristine,

Das war keine verkehrte Anschaffung, lasse die bitte über Nacht laufen, der o2 Tiefpunkt ist leider immer zu einer unchristlichen Zeit! Und Schäden tut es nicht. Bitte die Steine Max. 1-1,5m tiefanbringen!


----------



## Kristine (1. Juni 2016)

Klar die Pumpen bleiben an. 
Vielen Dank


----------



## der_odo (1. Juni 2016)

Hallo Kristine,

Kannst du vielleicht mehr über den Teich, die Technik und den Besatz schreiben?
Vielleicht können wir noch mehr Tipps geben.


----------



## Kristine (1. Juni 2016)

Das muss ich morgen mal an meinen Freund weitergeben. Davon habe ich nicht genug Ahnung. Habe heute nur gehandelt da er keine Zeit hatte. 
Er wird es hier mal reinschreiben. 
Dankeschön


----------



## Lion (2. Juni 2016)

hallo Kristine,
könnte es sein, dass es dem Koi sehr gut geht?   er schwimmt oben und sonnt sich, genießt die Wärme usw.....
Meine Fragen wären,
wenn es Futter gibt, kommt er dann zum Futter und frisst wie die anderen ?
schwimmt er gerade ?
liegt er gerade an der Wasseroberfläche?
dann wäre für mich alles in Ordnung, weil Du ja auch schreibst, das die Wasserwerte in Ordnung sind.
Also genieße den Teich und ruhige Fische und beobachte natürlich Deine Tiere.   Viele Grüße Léon


----------



## Kristine (2. Juni 2016)

Gestern hat er schon unnormales Verhalten gezeigt. Vorgestern Abend ist er schon leicht nach vorne gebeugt geschwommen (hatten dann schon Sorge dass es die Schwimmblase ist). Gestern lag er sehr weit aus dem Wasser. Das ist untypisch für ihn. Er schwimmt sonst fast den ganzen Tag rum (hat daher auch als einziger einen Namen bekommen -Marathon ;-) )
Gestern Abend war aber wieder alles normal. 
Er kommt sofort zum Futter und frisst mit den anderen zusammen. In den letzten Tagen sind die aber alle wie gestochen wenn es Futter gab. Als wenn die ausgehungert wären. 
Naja. Wir beobachten ihn noch etwas mehr als sonst. Aber es scheint alles wieder gut zu sein. Gott sei dank. Mag ihn nämlich am liebsten


----------



## Kristine (2. Juni 2016)

Hier ein paar Fakten zu unserem Teich:
Ca 7x3 m , an der tiefsten Stelle 1,2m
Ein paar Seerosen
__ Schilf an den Seiten
Oase Bitron Filterpumpe mit UV Lampe
Sauerstoffpumpe (seit gestern) ;-)
Skimmer
3 Spiegelkarpfen
Leider nur noch 3 Goldfische (dank an den __ Reiher)
15 Euro-Kois (aus einer Teichauflösung)

Mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein


----------



## Kristine (3. Juni 2016)

Hallo
Ich brauch nochmal eure Hilfe
Seit heute liegt der Koi wieder nur rum. Zuerst dachte ich er sonnt sich. Aber er liegt nun immer noch dort. Wie schon vorgestern knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche (so dass die Rückenflosse draußen ist)
Gefressen hat er gut. Er kam aus der Ecke und ist nachdem die Sticks auf waren direkt wieder dort hin. Es ist die flachste Stelle im Teich. 
Sollen wir ihn lieber isolieren damit falls er krank ist die anderen sich nicht anstecken. 
Diesmal liegt er weit weg vom Sauerstoff.


----------



## Kristine (3. Juni 2016)




----------



## Kristine (3. Juni 2016)

Das ist unser Teich von oben


----------



## der_odo (3. Juni 2016)

Hallo Kristine,

hier einmal ein paar harte Worte, die aber nicht böse gemeint sind, aber vorweg einmal zum Koi:
So lange er gut frisst, ist es noch nicht dramatisch, das kann sich aber noch verschlechtern. Der Koi sollte gefangen werden und untersucht werden. (Abstrich, Mikroskopieren und ggf. Therapie festlegen)
Das kann eigentlich nur fachkundiger Halter, ein guter Koihändler oder am Besten ein spezieller Koitierarzt. Beim Tierarzt muss einem bewusst sein, dass es teuer wird.
Separieren ist keine gute Idee. Einzelhaft schadet dem Koi noch mehr und ohne vernünftige Quarantäneanlage stirbt der Koi auf jeden Fall.

Leider habt ihr euch zu viele Koi und ohne irgendwelche Vorkenntnisse besorgt. Die Teichgröße, besonders die Tiefe, und die Filteranlage scheinen zu klein zu sein, gerade bei 15! Koi und 3 Spiegelkarpfen. Habt ihr nur eine Pumpe oder auch einen richtigen Filter?
Wie lange lief der Filter, bevor ihr die Fische eingesetzt habt? Welche Wasserwerte habt ihr geprüft? Besonders wichtig sind Ammonium im Zusammenhang mit pH, damit eine mögliche Ammoniakkonzentration festgestellt werden kann und Nitrittest.
Beide Werte können binnen kurzer Zeit zu einer giftigen Konzentration ansteigen und dann verenden alle Fische.

Ihr solltet euch schleunigst ein Buch über Koihaltung und Wasserchemie zulegen, damit ihr euch Basiswissen aneignet.
Die Spiegelkarpfen werden bis 1,20m lang und wiegen dann 25kg. Die solltet ihr auf jeden Fall abgeben.
Koi brauchen Platz und gute Wasserqualität, sonst Leiden diese und können krank werden. 15Koi sind viel zu viele für eure Teichgröße. IWieviel Liter habt ihr?8.000? Vielleicht 10.000l? Bei 10.000 Liter müsstet ihr ca. Die Hälfte abgeben, damit es wieder passt.


----------



## mitch (4. Juni 2016)

der_odo schrieb:


> Vielleicht 10.000l?


das sind doch bestimmt mehr - wenn ich mir die Bank im Vergleich dazu anschaue dann ist der Teich min. 6 x 3 m

@Kristine: kannst du uns da weiterhelfen


----------



## tosa (4. Juni 2016)

Nein, keine Isolation!

Koi sind gesellig.... Jetzt müsste mal ein erfahrener ran, oder ein doc, da könnten es verschieden Ursachen sein, z.b. __ Parasiten....


----------



## Kristine (4. Juni 2016)

Guten Morgen
Also: ja ich habe wenig Wissen über Koihaktung etc. hatte ich oben bereits erwähnt. Mein Freund kennt sich aber sehr wohl aus. Er war nur an beiden Tagen arbeiten und leider nicht erreichbar. Daher habe ich hier nach Hilfe gefragt damit ich dem Koi helfen kann wenn es nötig gewesen wäre. 
Unsere Kois sind bis auf den einen der jetzt sich anormal verhält alle noch recht klein. Bis ca 10 cm. Das gleiche gilt für die Karpfen. Also noch ist es nicht kritisch. Aber zu gegebener Zeit werden wir die Karpfen abgeben. 
Die beschriebene Pumpe hat einen Grob und einen Feinfilter. 
Die Pumpe läuft schon ewig. Der Teich ist ja nicht er neu angelegt bzw mit Fischbestand besetzt. 
Zur Zeit dreht der Koi wie gewohnt seine Runden.


----------



## Kristine (4. Juni 2016)

Mitch: Der Teich ist ca7x3 Meter. Und an der tiefsten Stelle so ca 1,50 tief. 
Wenn ich richtig rechne sollten es um die 15.000 Liter sein.


----------



## der_odo (4. Juni 2016)

Hallo Kristine, 
dann hört sich das doch schon viel besser an. Leider kommen viele ins Forum mit Problemen und haben null Ahnung und wenn man sagt, dass vieles falsch gemacht wurde, melden die sich nicht mehr. Den Filter habe auf dem Foto auch entdeckt.
Okay, nun sind sie klein, aber ihr werdet ja merken, wenn der Überbesatz zu viel wird. Dann kann man immernoch welche abgeben.
Füttert ihr Baumarkt Sticks oder richtiges Koifutter? 

Bitte den Koi genauer beobachten und wie oben beschrieben vorgehen.


----------



## Kristine (4. Juni 2016)

Alles ok. Bin ja für Tipps dankbar.
Wir füttern Koifutter welches wir hier aus einem Teichladen holen. Das sollte also passen.

Der Teich wurde letztes Jahr bis auf die Karofem und 2-3 Goldfische leider samt unserer ersten kleinen Kois leer gefressen. Daher hatten wir uns dies Jahr die Kois aus einer Teichauflösung geholt.
Da der __ Reiher immer noch vorbei schaut haben wir nun eine Schnur über den Teich gespannt in der Hoffnung dass unsere Fische auch mal länger hier sind.


----------

